# New member



## AwacsCC (Aug 23, 2007)

What's goin on fellas. I stumbled upon this site today after many searches for any kind of decent WWII airplane sites. And since this is a forum it's even better! I'm Chase, 23 yrs old, enlisted in the Air Force and been an assistant dedicated E-3 AWACS Crewchief for 3 yrs. At the end of this year i'm doing my first tour over in Southwest Asia. I've been overseas several times to South America so this will be my first tour over to the desert. Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2007)

Awacs - Welcome and congratulations on being selected for SSgt. When do you pin on?

I'm a 1stLt in the USMC, have 1 month left in advanced helos, then off to fly MV-22s in New River.


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Lt, thanks a lot! I won't pin on till the beginning of next year. It'll prob be when i'm deployed. Man that's gonna be sweet flyin an Ospree! I hope that goes well for ya.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site. 

I was a Crew Chief as well but on Blackhawk Helicopters.

Spent 14 month over in the Iraq. Pretty much sucked but then again you will probably be on an Airbase in Saudi or Kuwait or something. Shouldn't be too bad there.


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah i'll be at Al Dahfra AB. I was supposed to be there from Jun-Sep but I wrecked my motorcycle about a week before I was supposed to go, so they're gonna try again ha! So how was it bein a Crew Chief on helicopters? I don't know a thing about them, never even ridden in one.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2007)

Chase.... Welcome to the forum from a Naval type (ret in 1971).

Enjoy the board....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved being a Crewdog on Helicopters. 

That Blackhawk is a sound great aircraft. Fun to work on as well even though there were plenty of time where I just wanted to junk the damn thing. 

Best part about being an Army Blackhawk Crewchief was being assigned your own aircraft. When it flew, you flew with it. Helping out the pilots, making radio calls, helping out with Nav, responsible for the Passengers and acting as door gunner.

I gained over 1500 flight hours including 650+ combat hours.

I spent all 6 years of my service stationed in Germany and did two deployments to Kosovo and Iraq.

Anyhow while I was in the Army I got my A&P Liscense and then after Iraq I got out of the Army.

Heres a pic of me and my bird.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 23, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Chase.... Welcome to the forum from a Naval type (ret in 1971).
> 
> Enjoy the board....
> 
> Charles



Thanks Charles, my real name is also Charles. I was named after my grandfather who served in the AF a couple years; I was immediately given the nickname Chase!



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I loved being a Crewdog on Helicopters.
> 
> That Blackhawk is a sound great aircraft. Fun to work on as well even though there were plenty of time where I just wanted to junk the damn thing.
> 
> ...



That's soo awesome. The only flying I get to do is when my jet goes TDY and even then I just fly there and home, i'm on the ground while we're there, launching and catching jets. But then again there aren't really any windows on the jet so it's pretty boring unless I can sit seat 5 (observer seat) in the cockpit.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello from Jersey! (pssssst, Elvis is living down the street from me!! )


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks man. You never know where Elvis is gonna be


----------



## v2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello from Poland


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks v2! You're a ways from me ha!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2007)

Toodles......


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome Chase, ex Army myself. Use to be my job to chase all you flyboys around the sky with missiles!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome from a USAF vet. You down at Tinker?


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes sir, i'm at Tinker.



Wildcat said:


> Welcome Chase, ex Army myself. Use to be my job to chase all you flyboys around the sky with missiles!



Whoa whoa whoa, i'm no flyboy! Don't get it confused with a Crew Chief lol!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome AWACS.....
The RAF AWACS flies over my house nearly every day and I listen to them on my scanner (callsign Magic)
They fly from RAF Waddington....maybe you will get there one day for a visit.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 23, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Heres a pic of me and my bird.



Hi Adler
I've never been up close to a Blackhawk and unless you're a giant they look smaller than I thought they would be....
On a sadder note, has'nt one just gone down with big loss of life ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

AwacsCC said:


> That's soo awesome. The only flying I get to do is when my jet goes TDY and even then I just fly there and home, i'm on the ground while we're there, launching and catching jets. But then again there aren't really any windows on the jet so it's pretty boring unless I can sit seat 5 (observer seat) in the cockpit.



That is one of the reasons why I chose to go Army. I loved fixing aircraft but I also wanted to crew as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Hi Adler
> I've never been up close to a Blackhawk and unless you're a giant they look smaller than I thought they would be....



The Blackhawk is not that big but it is also not too small. It is a Medium Lift Aircraft. It can carry 15 people (4 Crew and 11 Passengers) with seats in, you remove the seats it can carry 22 Passengers I believe.

It could be the angle of the pic that makes it look so small.

Length: 64 ft 10 in (19.76 m) 
Rotor diameter: 53 ft 8 in (16.36 m)
Height: 16 ft 10 in (5.13 m) 




CRASHGATE said:


> On a sadder note, has'nt one just gone down with big loss of life ?



Unfortunatly yes...


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Chase! Welcome to the forum from another Ret Navy Airdale. Once you go overseas you'll have to keep in touch and give us a running commentary on the day to day events. (Unclassified of course)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeap that would be great.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2007)

I second that.....


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi there! Welcome! I'm sure you'll be learning a lot from here.


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 24, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Hello Chase! Welcome to the forum from another Ret Navy Airdale. Once you go overseas you'll have to keep in touch and give us a running commentary on the day to day events. (Unclassified of course)



Thanks Doug, I will do my best to log on and keep everyone up to date. To be honest I'm not sure what our mission is over there in the desert, but i'll let you fellas know how it is and hopefully I can post some pics from time to time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

Probably keeping track of the Iranian Border as well as the Turk Border.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just stay safe mate!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 24, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Hi Adler
> I've never been up close to a Blackhawk and unless you're a giant they look smaller than I thought they would be....



It's not a CH-53!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes.... While you're "away" keep us informed on what's going on. My
grand-father was also a Charles (Henry). My father was World War I
(these's a post on the forum about him). 

Be careful out there.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello AwacsCC, welcome from the Land Down Under!


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the welcome! This is a cool site.


----------



## str8jax (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome Im ex army Infantry, glad to have ya with us.


----------



## AwacsCC (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks str8jax


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome! Former USNR here - did work on 707s as a civilian.


----------



## trackend (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi AWAC from the UK always loved the frizzbee very handy bit of kit, why we stuck to the Nimrod I'll never know, probably contract politics.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

G'day Chase from another Aussie. One word of advice if you are going to the Middle East. Its not the Arabs you have to be wary of mate. its those Royal Australian Air Force blokes from Aussie who will drink all your beer cheat you at poker and 2 up games and keep you up all night chasing sheilas and general bullshit. Hang about that just described the rest of the Military Australian TaskForce


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

He does not have to worry about alcohol emac. In the US military when you are deployed there is no beer for the Aussies to drink from us. 

Its called General Order Number 1 and no drinking is included in that General Order.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 2, 2007)

I was joking Adler no worries mate


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 2, 2007)

no piss.......
bugger


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

It keeps the head clear.


----------

